# 2017 Grand River Fish Ladder Updates



## wilsonm

We opened up Grand Ledge and Portland ladders today. Webber can't be opened up until March 1st at the earliest per agreement with Consumers so it might be a good place to fish. People were catching some steelhead at 6th St. today. 

Mike Wilson
MDNR Fisheries 
Plainwell OSC


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Thanks for the update, and all your hard work


----------



## wilsonm

Webber fish ladder was opened up today. The river there is quite high and will be for some time after the heavy rains last night.


----------



## wilsonm

We checked the ladders today on the Grand. Very low fishing pressure today. There was one steelhead in Webber ladder with a few surfacing in the river. A worker at the dam said someone did decent from a boat there yesterday. Very few fish moving at 6th St today, but there were reports of a decent number moving yesterday in the late afternoon.


----------



## slowpaya

thanks for the updates mike


----------



## wilsonm

Finally were able to check and clean debris from the ladders today after all this high water. The river is still well above normal, but nothing like the last two weeks. There were 1 to 4 people fishing near each of the ladder sites earlier today including 6th street. We saw about 20 shorthead redhorse and several smallmouth in webber ladder and that was about all the fish we saw today. From talking to some people it sounded like there were quite a few steelhead moving through 6th street ladder during the very high water. It looks as if the picnic table may have migrated downstream also.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

Does any one have info on the pumphouse(eastside) being shut at Weberdam? Got there early Saturday morning to find very little flow on the east side and the gates on the west side open. I am Wondering when they will reopen the east side.


----------



## wilsonm

MR FISHBONZ said:


> Does any one have info on the pumphouse(eastside) being shut at Weberdam? Got there early Saturday morning to find very little flow on the east side and the gates on the west side open. I am Wondering when they will reopen the east side.


The turbines are shut down for a two weeks to allow salmon and steelhead smolts to migrate down river safely. I can't remember the exact date of shut down but I will get back to you on when they plan to restart.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

Thanks for the info!


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

wilsonm said:


> The turbines are shut down for a two weeks to allow salmon and steelhead smolts to migrate down river safely. I can't remember the exact date of shut down but I will get back to you on when they plan to restart.


Any updates on when the turbines will back on? Thanks again!


----------



## wilsonm

The two week period for smolt migration downstream should be over , but it sounds like they had some other planned maintenance scheduled so it might be longer. I'm sorry that I don't have a time frame. When I find out I will report back. If someone else sees it is back to normal, maybe they can reply.


----------



## wilsonm

Consumers is running normal operations now.


----------



## slowpaya

MR FISHBONZ said:


> Any updates on when the turbines will back on? Thanks again!


----------



## wilsonm

Just a FYI. Webber ladder is closed and we will close Portland and Grand Ledge soon and then re-open them around September 1st. This is normal as we have an agreement with Consumers and it's not worth keeping trying to keep them clean when very few fish are in the system utilizing them during this time.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

Has the Weber ladder been opened for the fall Yet?


----------



## MickL

I was there on Aug. 16 and the ladder was flowing.


----------



## Jay Wesley

It officially opened today - about five days later than normal. There were some computer issues with our fish video/counting system.


----------



## wilsonm

6th Street was checked late this afternoon. Lots and lots of coho and lots of fisherman. They move pretty fast upstream to get near their planting sites and stay in excellent condition for quite a while in the river . Get your spinners ready and good luck this weekend. We will be checking Webber Monday morning so I will try to update Monday night.


----------



## slowpaya

thanks for the reports mike,we await your updates with baited breath


----------



## kaniff89x

With regard to Weber; who put up all the plyons on the flood gate side and bouy rope on the turbine side? Was that the power company, local authority or DNR? It seems like access is constantly being more prohibitive rather than promoted.


----------



## Trout King

wilsonm said:


> We checked Webber early this morning. There were probably 100 to 120 coho in the ladder down to the second elbow which is a pretty good number. Fish were passing by the window quickly and many were porpoising in the impoundment once making it through the ladder. That is a pretty good number to see in the ladder. No shortage of 10 to 12 lb fish in the mix. The river is still very low and consumers isn't producing power because of it so they are spilling water. There were about a half a dozen fisherman at 8am. Don't forget that cohos are stocked at Lyons also so some of them will find deep runs down that way and hold in them. It may take some "leg-work" to find them though, especially with the river so low.


I applaud the moving of the stocking sites to Lyons (below Webber Dam). Back when they stocked the majority in Lansing I always thought that a lot of those smolts were doomed. A huge obstacle in the dam itself, turbines, flood gates and a lot of predators in the large impoundment. 

Though I am fine with the Lyons Dam being removed, those coho sure were easy pickings when they got into the side channel and stacked up behind the fire station. It was the easiest coho fishing you could imagine. Nothing to catch 15-30 coho in a few hours. My buddies and I who knew about it called it the "cohole" for a reason. I miss that, but there are plenty of places all along the river where they congregate in good numbers.


----------



## jps

Cod said:


> Anyone know if any will be making it east of lansing, wondering if i can do some campus fishing, pm will be fine if this is breaking forum rules


Hint: bring your polarized glasses and take a look from any of the two bridges flanking the admin. building. Check on-campus river access regs, though.


----------



## Trout King

jps said:


> Hint: bring your polarized glasses and take a look from any of the two bridges flanking the admin. building. Check on-campus river access regs, though.


How many are there? jk. Nice to see you come out to play! If you ever want to argue politics, you can come fishing with me. 

Back in the day when I used to go to all of the home MSU football games there would be fish on redds in October/November right over the first bridge. Haven't really checked the fishing scene out that high in the system, but would be cool to catch fish all the while listening to the live football game and crowd now that campus is open to fishing. 

I heard a rumor (may not be true) that he fishing ban on campus had more to do with water quality at the time than the students and others fishing. Times have changed.


----------



## jps

Trout King said:


> How many are there? jk. Nice to see you come out to play! If you ever want to argue politics, you can come fishing with me.
> 
> Back in the day when I used to go to all of the home MSU football games there would be fish on redds in October/November right over the first bridge. Haven't really checked the fishing scene out that high in the system, but would be cool to catch fish all the while listening to the live football game and crowd now that campus is open to fishing.
> 
> I heard a rumor (may not be true) that he fishing ban on campus had more to do with water quality at the time than the students and others fishing. Times have changed.


Hey, talking politics and fishing are two things I don't do at the same time. Fishing is serious business LOL

Yeah. I think it is too early for salmon to be up here, but I will go for a coffee in a few minutes and check it out :lol:

Not sure there is a fishing ban (perhaps there is) but I've been told that accessing the river from the bank on campus is not allowed. Not sure where that came from, don't quote me on that.

Another thing to consider: the river may be full of snags, I used to help in a river cleanup in the spring and we would recover a few bikes and other stuff.


----------



## Trout King

jps said:


> Hey, talking politics and fishing are two things I don't do at the same time. Fishing is serious business LOL
> 
> Yeah. I think it is too early for salmon to be up here, but I will go for a coffee in a few minutes and check it out :lol:
> 
> Not sure there is a fishing ban (perhaps there is) but I've been told that accessing the river from the bank on campus is not allowed. Not sure where that came from, don't quote me on that.
> 
> Another thing to consider: the river may be full of snags, I used to help in a river cleanup in the spring and we would recover a few bikes and other stuff.


There *was *a fishing ban from the shore on campus (it would be a long wade to behind the football stadium) up until I think 2 or 3 years ago, then they changed it so you may now fish from the banks on campus. I haven't seen anybody down there during football season though the last couple years, nor have I checked out the salmon or steelhead scene there when actually prepared to fish.


----------



## jps

Trout King said:


> There *was *a fishing ban from the shore on campus (it would be a long wade to behind the football stadium) up until I think 2 or 3 years ago, then they changed it so you may now fish from the banks on campus. I haven't seen anybody down there during football season though the last couple years, nor have I checked out the salmon or steelhead scene there when actually prepared to fish.


Yes. You are correct. I just asked about fishing regs on campus and I was told that since 2013 bank fishing is allowed downstream of the Kzoo street bridge (by IM circle facility) NORTH BANK ONLY.

I was also told that they've been planting steelhead every spring for the past 4-5 years.


----------



## meatfishhunter

jps said:


> Yes. You are correct. I just asked about fishing regs on campus and I was told that since 2013 bank fishing is allowed downstream of the Kzoo street bridge (by IM circle facility) NORTH BANK ONLY.
> 
> I was also told that they've been planting steelhead every spring for the past 4-5 years.


The problem with steel is they always go as far as possible and not to where they were born or planted. I have even seen them in ditches while sucker spearing in the saginaw river tribs a few times. That area of river is highly dependent on water levels when it comes to fall salmon, steelhead on the other hand will modt likely come through every spring


----------



## wilsonm

This was the first steelhead plant in April 2013 on the bridge behind the Kellogg Center. It was a pretty cool day for Matt and I seeing we are both fisheries grads from MSU. At least there is now opportunity where it didn't exist before.


----------



## jps

wilsonm said:


> View attachment 270112
> 
> This was the first steelhead plant in April 2013 on the bridge behind the Kellogg Center. It was a pretty cool day for Matt and I seeing we are both fisheries grads from MSU. At least there is now opportunity where it didn't exist before.


Thank you guys for your work! And... Go Green!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jps said:


> Thank you guys for your work! And... Go Green!


I think u ment BLUE


----------



## Cod

Ive caught steelhead on campus in the spring, and briefly had a salmon on last fall. Fish get here but i was just wondering if the dams are open to allow them more east


----------



## wilsonm

Moores Park is as far as they can go on the Grand.


----------



## slowpaya

Cod said:


> Ive caught steelhead on campus in the spring, and briefly had a salmon on last fall. Fish get here but i was just wondering if the dams are open to allow them more east


 pm sent


----------



## Hunterog

Hello fellow Fisherman and women, I was hoping for some update on coho numbers on the Grand, thinking on doing some kayaking tomorrow. Has anyone fished above the Webber Dam?


----------



## slowpaya

trolled about 6 miles in the res,coupla small smellmouths.had about 70 hos swarming around the other day wading,went to same spot today and there was a coupla.got about 6 small smellmouths...they have passed them thru the fish ladder so they are up there.prolly in lansing(assuming g.l. is passable).its soooo low thooo.stood at the boat launch upriver from lyons and you could watch them trickle by in the morn.are you spotting a vehicle or just paddling back hunterog??


----------



## Hunterog

slowpaya said:


> trolled about 6 miles in the res,coupla small smellmouths.had about 70 hos swarming around the other day wading,went to same spot today and there was a coupla.got about 6 small smellmouths...they have passed them thru the fish ladder so they are up there.prolly in lansing(assuming g.l. is passable).its soooo low thooo.stood at the boat launch upriver from lyons and you could watch them trickle by in the morn.are you spotting a vehicle or just paddling back hunterog??


I will be paddling back, thought i would try s of webber dam first, then head upriver from there. I don't know that area well. Any help is appreciated, thanks. trying to get my girlfriend on fish other than perch or walleye!


----------



## slowpaya

yea...ill send ya a pm


----------



## wilsonm

We checked the ladders on the Grand today. Started at Grand Ledge, saw one fish porpoise, went to Portland and didn't see much there though it's hard to see fish when we clean these. No fisherman at either. Webber had 60 coho's in the ladder with many porpoising in the impoundment near the ladder. There were some fish hitting the apron on the spill side also. About a half a dozen fisherman there. The river is extremely low and many of the coho's were starting to show a little color. Webber still is spilling because they don't have enough CFS to run thier turbines. 6th Street had a fair amount of coho's in the ladder moving up and about 15 fisherman. Good luck and hope for rain!


----------



## Cod

I assume the salmon fishing is gunna get worse in this warm stretch? is there any movement of fish further upstream of lansing? i saw one coho in one of my holes on campus, but not much else. river is really low here. thx for any info


----------



## MickL

I'm going back to bass/pike fishing until we get cooler weather or a decent rain.


----------



## Fishndude

I used to fish the Red Cedar for Salmon, around 30 years ago. There was MUCH better flow at that time, and I only fished in the Okemos area. I still visit that area once in a while, but not for fishing. That "river" barely has any flow at all anymore. Where it used to be 2-3 feet deep, it is now a trickle. No Salmon get to where I used to fish.


----------



## riverbob

MickL said:


> I'm going back to bass/pike fishing until we get cooler weather or a decent rain.


 I think u got a good idea....don't forget the eye's


----------



## addictivefishing12345

Went to Portland didn't see one person catch a salmon and didn't see one salmon jump or porpoise. Any thought on where the salmon are right now on the Grand?


----------



## Trout King

addictivefishing12345 said:


> Went to Portland didn't see one person catch a salmon and didn't see one salmon jump or porpoise. Any thought on where the salmon are right now on the Grand?


Dying from heat stress unless they find coldwater refuge.


----------



## 357Maximum

Trout King said:


> Dying from heat stress unless they find coldwater refuge.



EXACTLY. I have never seen so many dead corpses in the river before they actually spawned. I foul hooked one early this morning and did not even try to land it. I just pointed the rod at the nice buck and held the spool until it popped my leader. No sense stressing a fish ya cannot keep even more than it already is. If you catch a nice buck coho with a pink bag with pink floaters near it's dorsal fin....sorry about signing my work, but at least it did not die just so I could touch it I guess. :sad:


----------



## profisher777

Is it likely things will fire up again next week, or should I wait a few more weeks before even trying?


----------



## 357Maximum

profisher777 said:


> Is it likely things will fire up again next week, or should I wait a few more weeks before even trying?



I guess it depends on how far you are driving. There's fish to catch if you are willing to look for them right now. I wouldn't plan on doin a bunch of catching and releasing however. My opinion right now is a landed fish is gonna become a dead fish, whether you see it happen or not. With the river temp readings I have been taking the last couple a weeks, I cannot fathom why they made the journey in the first place. Find a cool water spot and you will find fish until MaNature gets over her summer drought kick anyway. WE NEED RAIN BADLY. On a selfish note, wading in wet has been kinda nice though.


----------



## Cod

Finally a fish on campus


----------



## addictivefishing12345

Cod said:


> Finally a fish on campus


This might sound like a stupid question but is this on the grand river or red cedar river because I know there's lcc and msu. Not trying to go out where you just got a fish just curious as to how far they are upstream.


----------



## 357Maximum

There have been some in the river for almost a month now. There has got to be "some" up as far as they get to go. What "some" is I do not know for sure, but there must be some. A whole bunch of the ones that were midriver this weekend were gone today...they went somewhere. I would ASSUME that a bunch of them went upriver.


----------



## addictivefishing12345

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

wilsonm said:


> We checked the ladders on the Grand today. Started at Grand Ledge, saw one fish porpoise, went to Portland and didn't see much there though it's hard to see fish when we clean these. No fisherman at either. Webber had 60 coho's in the ladder with many porpoising in the impoundment near the ladder. There were some fish hitting the apron on the spill side also. About a half a dozen fisherman there. The river is extremely low and many of the coho's were starting to show a little color. Webber still is spilling because they don't have enough CFS to run thier turbines. 6th Street had a fair amount of coho's in the ladder moving up and about 15 fisherman. Good luck and hope for rain!


Any updates on ladder cleaning?


----------



## Cod

addictivefishing12345 said:


> This might sound like a stupid question but is this on the grand river or red cedar river because I know there's lcc and msu. Not trying to go out where you just got a fish just curious as to how far they are upstream.


red cedar, i've seen at least one fish every time ive gone out to fish. working hard for w/e i can get, but it's worth.


----------



## addictivefishing12345

Thanks


----------



## profisher777

Went out yesterday afternoon and it was very slow. Only 5 fisherman and no hookups. Only saw 2 fish surface. Couldn't tell what they were. I ended up catching a 12 inch smallmouth on a egg pattern fly under a float. Only fished for an hour and a half and me and my buddy decided to call it quits and go to Slows BBQ to get dinner and a beer. I will try again next week unless anyone has better updates.


----------



## wilsonm

Grand Ledge, Portland, and Webber were cleaned today. Very few fish observed in the ladders today.


----------



## gatorman841

wilsonm said:


> Grand Ledge, Portland, and Webber were cleaned today. Very few fish observed in the ladders today.


Thanks for the update


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Not what I wanted to hear lol, but will still be at it tomorrow. Hopefully some move over night with the last few cool days/nights. Gl all

Burgundy


----------



## profisher777

Anyone going to the Fish ladder today?


----------



## addictivefishing12345

Heading to Grand ledge tomorrow see if there's some fish there.


----------

